# Madara's "LIMBO" jutsu???



## (510)THIZZ (Feb 26, 2014)

So could this be that last jutsu that itachi said madara unlocked? 

What do you all think it could possibly do? He didn't want to do it because it would destroy obito along with the eye too. It's that damn deadly I guess.

I think it's a jutsu that has something to do with life and death and you cant come back from it. It's like an advanced izanami or a compete version of it. 

*LIMBO:*
In the theology of the Catholic Church, Limbo (Latin limbus, edge or boundary, referring to the "edge" of Hell) is a speculative idea about the afterlife condition of those who die in Original Sin without being assigned to the Hell of the Damned. Limbo is not an official doctrine of the Catholic Church. Medieval theologians, in western Europe, described the underworld ("hell", "hades", "infernum") as divided into four distinct parts: Hell of the Damned (which some call Gehenna), Purgatory, Limbo of the Fathers or Patriarchs, and Limbo of the Infants.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2014)

Isn't that Limbo/Rinbo Hengoku? The one he used to KO the bijuus?

1


----------



## DeK3iDE (Feb 26, 2014)

it's a Rinnegan jutsu, not a Sharingan one. I thought that was pretty obvious 

Itachi was referring to Madara accidentally discovering EMS.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 26, 2014)

Its not LIMBO, its RIMJOB.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Itachi was referring to Perfect Susanoo you n00b.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 26, 2014)

I think that it's just his Limbo Hengoku,the jutsu he used against the bijuus.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 26, 2014)

obito doesn't move
obito doesn't move

Limbo?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 26, 2014)

Nah he was talking about the jutsu he used to blow up the bijuu's. Madara's basically on plot induced auto-pilot control not to flatten the opposition like pancakes.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Feb 27, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Nah he was talking about the jutsu he used to blow up the bijuu's. Madara's basically on plot induced auto-pilot control not to flatten the opposition like pancakes.


I don't know man, he seemed to be worried about fucking up the eye. So it has to be something new and deadly. I don't think that jutsu is capable of destroying stuff.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 27, 2014)

its a insta 1 shot kill jutsu. thats all i know


----------



## arokh (Feb 27, 2014)

(510)THIZZ said:


> I don't know man, he seemed to be worried about fucking up the eye. So it has to be something new and deadly. I don't think that jutsu is capable of destroying stuff.



Oh you think the same force knocking out 1-9 tails won't do damage to Obito? It's the same damn rinnegan jutsu you noob.


----------



## arokh (Feb 27, 2014)

It's the same. Minato announced he had a jutsu that we have still yet to see, Kishi is not going to have Madara do the same and announce some shit he ain't going to use. He was surely referring to the one used on bijuus. I'm not waiting for the translation I'm calling it


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 28, 2014)

NO!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

Give the man what he wants! Just don't let him take me back to limbo Q-Q!!!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2014)

It's a rinnegan tech most likely I thought it was the one used on the bijuu. Itachi was probably talking about PS .


----------



## takL (Feb 28, 2014)

Its just Limbo in the raw, people.

[YOUTUBE]Sfkl4Bxl3vY[/YOUTUBE]


----------

